# chautauqua lake info



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

any body been catching fish from chautauqua this year. we are going up first of june any help would be appreciated.
thanks 
gobie


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm interested in this as well........we'll be up there for our annual 'guys' trip from June 11-18th.........staying in Mayville.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I hit Chatauqua mid June last year. Think it was around the 14th. I haven't been there this year yet, but can share what I found last year during the same approx time up in the North Basin?

Water was very clear, with clarity 7-10 feet or better in many areas. Saw many jaw-dropping smallies holding tight to bottom in 8-15ft depths. I caught them, unfortunately, coming right off their spawn. As a result, none were very interested in feeding. Sadly, I also saw many large deceased females that did not appear to survive the stress of the spawn. I'd love to hit that lake when the smallies are ON!

That said, my son and I caught 50-60 largemouth each during the 2 days we fished. Caught a few in low light each day on top water is shallow grassy flats. Majority caught pitching docks - many were sight casted. I prefer to use a certain creature bait, while my son has a lot of confidence in his wacky rigged senko's. We caught very few fish less than 3lbs (maybe 4-5?) Most were a heavy 3, with several 4-6lb fish. It was a terrific 2 days! Also managed a 3lb walleye (crank), a 3lb white bass that hit a 6" spook early one morning!! There are so many yellow perch there, it almost was an annoyance...and also had a couple MONSTER musky follow hooked perch that had hit cranks up on Warners Bar.

If you make it up there, let me know how you did. I'd like to make it up there again soon. I've never fished the Southern Basin, so if you hit that, I'd be interested to learn more about that too. Good Luck!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

getting new boat and dad and i will be making trips there? are you now allowed to fish for bass before the season starts? like erie here. i know when my dad used to go in the 80's early 90's you couldnt fish for bass till end of june.


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

I was there last week looking for walleye. Muskie and bass don't open until the third Saturday in June. The best walleye action happens in the north section of the lake. We did well around the bell tower at dawn and sunset. Large fish of the trip was a 42" muskie taken in the south section while trolling the weed lines. Bass seemed to be everywhere but docks & rocks holds true in this lake. Make sure you know the NY laws. If you use live bait (minnows) you must buy them in NY and have a receipt to prove it or you will be donating to the NY general fund. Side note: cigarettes are $12 a pack ... glad I quit.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

You can target the bass before the season opens (3rd saturday in June) but you can't keep them. This rule was different years ago - where you couldn't target them until the season opened...........this is why we moved our yearly trip up a week, since we don't keep any bass.

Page 10/11 of the regulations state catch and release only during the off season for bass.

http://www.eregulations.com/newyork/fishing/


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Correct. C&R is fine. Just don't be found with fish in the livewell or on a stringer before the opening date. Truth be told...there have been many a fish I have caught while targeting something else...how are you supposed to prevent that? ...just don't keep them during a closed season!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Skarfer said:


> You can target the bass before the season opens (3rd saturday in June) but you can't keep them. This rule was different years ago - where you couldn't target them until the season opened...........this is why we moved our yearly trip up a week, since we don't keep any bass.
> 
> Page 10/11 of the regulations state catch and release only during the off season for bass.
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/newyork/fishing/


yeah i went and found it. i just remember my dad used to have to wait till almost july too go. should have my new bass boat this weekend or next so the trips will resume. just hope my dad remembers his spots..he used to kill them!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh - trust me, I know all about the closed season! That's why our yearly fishing trips were scheduled from the 3rd saturday in June till the following weekend. My uncle has been spearheading these trips for over 20 years now.........

I've only been going the last 3 - but grew up fishing that lake. We moved it a week earlier this year because of a couple things.........we always miss fathers day and I always miss my anniversary. Wife was starting to get a little salty about that!  HAHA! So we moved it a week earlier this year - and guess what? Since bass isn't in yet - it's still considered off season at the place we stay and was a TON cheaper.

Plus hopefully the damn weeds won't be so bad that early in the year too........


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I hear ya Skarfer. I found the same thing last year (rates and weeds) when be traveled over to fish- our first time there. Fell in love with the lake- at least those areas not hit with herbicides!! Other advantage of fishing the front end of that season opening is a lot less pressure. I found many of the bassin' guys hadn't hit the lake yet. 

We elected to head to New Orleans this year to fish the bayou from 6/12-6/15. I'll probably post pics of the trip when we return. Enjoy your week there!!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Good luck to you! That trip sounds like a blast! 

I'm just looking forward to relaxing, fishing and cutting it up with my old man, uncle and cousin.......that's what it's all about! I can't wait for my son to start coming with us - he's only 6, so he's got a couple of years yet before I'll take him. As of now, the kid can't sit still long enough to tie his shoe - let alone be in a boat all day. HAHA!!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

LOL!! My son is 16 now and is my fishing partner. Every trip, even the weekly ones to our "home" lake (West Branch), are special. You can never replace or make-up those memories. Every minute is important...that day will come for you soon enough- they grow up SO FAST.


----------



## Fishin' Buddy (Jan 6, 2011)

My dad and I are heading up this Sunday (6/5) thru Wednesday, and staying in Mayville. Been there before, but never fished it before. I am looking forward to a catch and release "casting trip"...as I fish Erie twice a week for walleye really (trolling). All in all, just looking forward to some downtime with pops. If any of you are out there, I'm in a blue starcraft with white etec...Or black GMC Sierra with an OGF sticker on the back...

I have tackle and tactics for pretty much everything up there...but any recent reports would be great (I really enjoy learning on my own, so not looking for free handouts...just maybe how it is going out there currently).

Thanks!


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

my wife and i are heading out in the morning. staying at busti. take some baby bass sinkos ar yum dingers. silver and black alumacraft, silver toyota tundra. yell at me if you see us. good luck
gobie


----------



## Fishin' Buddy (Jan 6, 2011)

Will do...only disappointment I have going in is...no targetting muskie for catch and release...


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Those senkos are my son's go-to bait. He did really well out there during our trip up last year (june 12-14) wacky rigged around the docks. I also did well with a 10" texas-rigged worm. Did better on Warners Bar with cranks. Topwater bite during the low light periods was also pretty strong- was throwing a super spook in a sexxy shad pattern.


----------



## Fishin' Buddy (Jan 6, 2011)

That's some great info, thanks! Really looking forward to the trip...I love the area up there. Quick question...Is Warner's Bar north of Victoria Point (I haven't been there in about 10-12 years)? It sounds familiar though. I was thinking it was north of Victoria Point on the east side?

Thanks again!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I assume you are refering to what I know as Long Point, which is the south east end of the North Basin (and across from Victoria Bar?) Just north of that is Warner's Bar, yes, on East side of lake. Some know it as Big Bar. there is a nice rocky bar/point that extends out a good ways from the shore. (rough coordinate- 42 10.67; 79 25.33) We had luck in the 6-12 ft depths- could easily see bottom in those areas. Had rock with patches of grass/weed. Bass/ yellow perch were pretty thick. Pay attention, too, we had multiple LARGE muskie follow hooked fish right to the boat. The docks north of there (east bank) were very productive- was able to sight fish most of them, visibility was as deep as 10-15ft is places! Also caught some decent fish other side near Prendergast Point, there is a nice depth break (drop) just out in front of the creek mouth- got about a half dozen in the AM as sun came up on topwaters here.
Good luck. Love that lake!! Just wish I could fish it more than 1x-2x/yr!!


----------



## Fishin' Buddy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks again! All this is making me a lot more at ease with having a good place to start...thanks to all of you (from me AND my dad). Catching fish will just be a bonus while we are there...I have a 10 month old at home, can't wait til we can do a 3 generation trip up there.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

My sister and her family were up there Memorial day weekend and between her, her husband, and the six kids caught this mess. They said they probably threw back about an equal amount. This was just from the docks at whatever campground they stayed at.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I am sure the kids had a blast, but man, I would not want to be the one cleaning those!!


----------



## Fishin' Buddy (Jan 6, 2011)

Just got back last night...caught a couple nice 1.5 - 2lb largemouths, a ton of "rock bass", and more perch than I have EVER wanted. All in all it was a great trip with my dad...saw quite a few enormous LM's sitting on spawing beds, catfish doing the same thing. Looks like the bass are going to really start kicking in a week or so there...

Gorgeous lake...great weather. I will definitely be heading back up later in the year again. We stayed in Mayville at WeWanChu Cottages. Definitely fishing cottages, but very reasonable prices, on the water, and clean.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

awesome news, fishin! I'll be up there all next week - we moved our yearly trips up a week to try and catch em on the beds! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

we caught a lot of fish. had several nice bass. tons of perch and rock bass. the senkos paid off again. if you need baits check out the happy hooker bait shop at busti. very nice people.
gobie


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

We leave tomorrow - (insert real sad face here)......but we're having a BLAST this week! We've never caught this many QUALITY bass in about 10 years........this lake is absolutely ON FIRE!!

My cousin caught a 5lb largemouth out of my boat on Wed.........I've caught so many 3 and 4lbers I lost count. 

My dad and I caught over 50 largemouths on Mon, my cousin and I caught over 40 on Tues and about the same on Wed.......yesterday was alot slower day with only about 15.............today we are heading over to Bemis to do some shopping for the wives/kids and then heading out for our last day of fishing. Leaving for home in the morning........

All in all it's been an OUTSTANDING week! My thumb is straight TORE UP!!! My hands hurt, my back hurts.......and my face hurts from smiling so much!!!!


----------



## GT37 (Jun 7, 2010)

Great to see you had a good trip, I am headed up for a few days next wk end . Was wondering how the weeds were and what kind of water temps did you have? We have been going up for about 15 yrs now and it is always good to know how the weeds are. Have heard stories about high water and slow weed growth with the cooler spring. Any info would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

water was 70 the 10 of june. locals told me weeds were a month late. we caught a bunch of fish. biggest was just over 6 # largemouth. used sinkos mainly. check out the happy hooker bait shop in busti for baits. they arwe good people.
have a safe trip.
gobie


----------



## GT37 (Jun 7, 2010)

gobie, thanks for the info. It's hard to beat a senko either texas or wacky rigged. would be nice to hook up with a 6lber, but those chautauqua 2lbers always act like they are bigger . No matter what I always have a fun trip with my brother.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics from our trip:

My dad with a nice smallie - 2nd cast of the trip!










My biggest of the trip - on a topwater frog!










My cousin with his biggest bass ever:










My dad's biggest of the trip - 6+lbs:










Another of my dad and a 5+lber.......










Another of my fish........


----------

